# nlnhook.exe - unable to locate dll



## dwunder (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi,

I am getting this error afer upgrading to Notes 6.5.5 and Symantec Antiv-virus 10, the path statement looks ok though ???


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't go near Symantec products for these sole reasons.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

See here

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/ent-security.nsf/ppfdocs/2006050314483048


----------

